# 올드보이 - oldboy



## puffolola

Hi everyone! I've just seen the South Korean film 'Oldboy'. In Korean language it should be: "올드보이", is it right? (from wikipedia page: here)
So, "Oldboy" is a literal translation?


----------



## durestudios

Yep. 올드보이 is the original title. Translated it would be Oldboy..


----------



## puffolola

Thank you. So is the meaning one of these?  (old-space-boy) -> http://www.wordreference.com/definition/old boy
Would it mean 'old man' in Korean?


----------



## durestudios

Welcome.

I personally don't know. I haven't seen the film, maybe it could have a meaning of its own.
'Old Man' in korean is 늙은이 and it directly means 'an old fellow'.


----------



## bonbon2023

올드보이 is transliteration of Old-boy. There's distinction in nuance between translated 늙은(늙어 버린) 소년 and transliterated 올드보이.
Transliterated words such as 커버(cover), 블링블링(bling-bling), 팩트(fact), 보이(boy), 영(young)하다, 올드(old)하다 are quite frequent.


----------

